# BLVDent..Yakima, Wa July 10th



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Sunday July 10th Yakima speedway Yakima, Wa....9th annual event so lets keep YAK Cracc'in


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

You know THE JENDA'S will be there to support :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

YOU KNOW BOULEVARD WILL BE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 1 2005, 10:29 PM
> *YOU KNOW BOULEVARD WILL BE IN FULL FORCE
> [snapback]3212596[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Hell Ya


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

HATERADE WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE LOVE THIS EVENT! MAYBE WITH A CAR?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 1 2005, 11:29 PM
> *YOU KNOW BOULEVARD WILL BE IN FULL FORCE
> [snapback]3212596[/snapback]​*


REPRESENTING THE BIG BOULEVARD


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jun 2 2005, 01:42 PM
> *HATERADE WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE LOVE THIS EVENT! MAYBE WITH A CAR?
> [snapback]3214830[/snapback]​*


ummm OK


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2005, 08:18 PM
> *ummm OK
> [snapback]3217089[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

SHUE I'LL BUY YOU A FEW DRINKS BRO. 

NICK YOU GET A WHOLE BOTTLE, CONGRATS ON THE LIL ONES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 2 2005, 09:22 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3217118[/snapback]​*


whats that for


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 2 2005, 09:24 PM
> *SHUE I'LL BUY YOU A FEW DRINKS BRO.
> 
> NICK YOU GET A WHOLE BOTTLE, CONGRATS ON THE LIL ONES
> [snapback]3217132[/snapback]​*



Good looking out there Abel, but don't take it wrong I don't drink....see enough reasons not too on a regular


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 3 2005, 12:17 AM
> *Good looking out there Abel, but don't take it wrong I don't drink....see enough reasons not too on a regular
> [snapback]3218128[/snapback]​*



thanks dog there still not here but soon hopefully, and ya we dont want schue to drink cause he might bring the 64 back out and then it will rain in yakima :0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Nick says he have'n the pre show prefunk at his house...... :biggrin: like 10 strippers and he even gunna throw in the $1 bills....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 3 2005, 05:25 PM
> *Nick says he have'n the pre show prefunk at his house...... :biggrin:      like 10 strippers and he even gunna throw in the $1 bills....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3221018[/snapback]​*


GUESS THROWING QUARTERS AT THEM LIKE HE DID THE LAST TIME GOT HIM IN ALOT OF TROUBLE. LOL HEY SHUE HOW BOUT A ROCK STAR THEN?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 3 2005, 11:42 PM
> *GUESS THROWING QUARTERS AT THEM LIKE HE DID THE LAST TIME GOT HIM IN ALOT OF TROUBLE. LOL  HEY SHUE HOW BOUT A ROCK STAR THEN?
> [snapback]3222431[/snapback]​*


That'll work always gotta try and stay awake after a long day


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 2 2005, 09:13 PM
> *whats that for
> [snapback]3217475[/snapback]​*


J/K WIT YOU WHY YOU SO SENSITIVE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Jun 5 2005, 10:35 AM
> *J/K WIT YOU WHY YOU SO SENSITIVE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3226849[/snapback]​*


NEVER SENSITIVE EDGY MAYBE NEVER SENSITIVE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Damn since i live in Yakima i guess ill have to come out for this one, sold the ride though fuck it will have to bring the bomba :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin: BOULEVARD :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Damn since i live in Yakima i guess ill have to come out for this one, sold the ride though fuck it will have to bring the bomba :biggrin:
> [snapback]3227873[/snapback]​*


What happend to you in Chealis  i was waiting all day for you to bring me my MINERS GRILLED CHEESE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 5 2005, 08:55 PM
> *What happend to you in Chealis    i was waiting all day for you to bring me my MINERS GRILLED CHEESE LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]3229115[/snapback]​*


LOL i was gonna bring you one too!! Not sure man Tone deceided last minute not to go


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 5 2005, 10:40 PM
> *LOL i was gonna bring you one too!! Not sure man Tone deceided last minute not to go
> [snapback]3229668[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Damn Tone you always got burgers on your mind???


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, Miners does sound good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 6 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Damn, Miners does sound good. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3233792[/snapback]​*


WHO'S GOING TO BE KICKIN-IT AND WHERE?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 6 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Damn, Miners does sound good. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3233792[/snapback]​*


It does but a lil over 2hrs it a lil to long of a drive for a burger, but a burger is a good excuse to run to Yak.... "Oh babe i'll be right back I'm gunna run out and get a burger" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 6 2005, 02:12 PM
> *Damn Tone you always got burgers on your mind???
> [snapback]3232743[/snapback]​*


i like the grilled cheese sandwhichs better than the burgers


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I just can't wait for the show, so I can get some miners :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 7 2005, 04:57 PM
> *I just can't wait for the show, so I can get some miners :biggrin:
> [snapback]3239864[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you all here!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 7 2005, 09:03 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: see you all here!!!!!
> [snapback]3240217[/snapback]​*


Where is the spot :biggrin: , down there?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 7 2005, 06:51 PM
> *Where is the spot :biggrin: , down there?
> [snapback]3240453[/snapback]​*


all of yakima ave!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jun 8 2005, 10:15 PM
> *all of yakima ave!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246758[/snapback]​*


COOL, ARE WE CRUZING  ? I HEARD THE COPS DOWN THERE LIKING GIVING TICKETS, LIKE CRAZY.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious 509 will be there in force this year... oh yeah droopy the cops are pricks with the tickets just make sure your car is all legal and they wont trip, ive been cruising the ave for years w/ no tickets..


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

you cant hit switches on the ave or the police will gaffel ya. is it worth the ticket and your car towed? :machinegun:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tymiles24_@Jun 10 2005, 04:02 PM
> *you cant hit switches on the ave or the police will gaffel ya. is it worth the ticket and your car towed? :machinegun:
> [snapback]3256132[/snapback]​*



yes it is worth it :biggrin:


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

does pete's still crack? I heard they are opening up johnny's again.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

COUPLE MORE WEEKS CAN'T WAIT


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

hell yeah cant wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I was out snooping around last night and seen some shit that should break out in Yak.....I think its gunna B going down in that dusty lil town....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2005, 04:38 PM
> *yes it is worth it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3256299[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...... thats the attitude big nick :thumbsup: 
last year was my first yak show, i was hitting my switch frequently, till i heard the ticket was $$$800.00 ......DOLLORS...!!!!!.........:thumbsdown: :ugh:
i swear the next day one of the cars in our group got pulled over in front of us
as we was washing my car for the sunday show, 
the cops pulled him over (noreason) and ask when he was leaving town.....
the cop suggested that my buddy leave yakima right after the show...
had a attitude and everything.....
he wasent hitting switches, just waiting for us the leave the wash and follow us to the the show......
now in beaverton here, i know several cops and have a few i would call friends so im not cop bashing, and yes, i get pulled over here too, they check the normal paper work insurance ect. but i have never got a major attitude once 
but what happened in yakima was MAJOR B.S., 
you would think they would love us for all the money we spend there, 
not to mention the money we payed in tickets
at least give me a ticket and a thank you....a smile or something....
is that to much to ask...??? 
i hate to say anything bad about the yakima event, because other than the cops attitude on sunday and that one single event, 
the event was tight....best show of the year...well.... the cruse part anyway
i havent seen anything like it since the american graffiti cruz back in madera/madesto in mid 90's...before the cops killed that too....
but, with all the drama from local knuckle heads,
i cant say we dident see it coming........
but from what i saw last year in yak, everyone minded there business,
and it stayed family, guess its partly our responceability to keep our family and friends in act right mode...
if you only go to one event this year ...... go to yak, 
but be conservative on the switch,
do they give tickets if your car isnt moving...????
did anything come of that law change...???


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

BOULEVARD WILL BE THERE STRONG. KICKIN IT HARD TOO :biggrin: .CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MY COUSINS.


----------



## SeattlesFinest (Jun 13, 2005)

All I know is that the AVE better be PACKED!! I'm talkin crazy traffic! There isn't anything better than going to a big ass cruise, partying at the motels, then hittin up a fun show in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I think our hotel is sold out already. But it is going to be crackin there. Red Lion Hotel.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

it's all good!!!! all yall that cant get a hotel can pitch a tent in my big ass back yard!!!!!!,...2 blocks away from tha speedway :biggrin: :biggrin: 5 blocks from tha ave!!!!!!! see ya'll in yak's!!!!! don't 4 get tha carnalisimo car show in hermiston or,....in week in a half!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Last years show got some press in the lastest LRM....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

bump lrm, what about the real lowrinding mags.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 16 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Last years show got some press in the lastest LRM....................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3283418[/snapback]​*


whats on the cover??


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 17 2005, 02:12 AM
> *whats on the cover??
> [snapback]3284697[/snapback]​*


A car and a female :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 17 2005, 11:02 AM
> *A car and a female :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286087[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 17 2005, 11:02 AM
> *A car and a female :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286087[/snapback]​*


 :angry: come clean and spill the beans


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 17 2005, 05:07 PM
> *:angry:  come clean and spill the beans
> [snapback]3287613[/snapback]​*


A Caddy...A half naked Female.... its the "Texas" issue.....justa small write up in the street scene section or WTF thay call it in the front of the book


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I had someone ask me over the weekend what the Yakima show is about? Is it a worthwhile show to attend? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 19 2005, 08:26 PM
> *I had someone ask me over the weekend what the Yakima show is about? Is it a worthwhile show to attend? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3295325[/snapback]​*


where the fuck have they been for the last 10 years???? ha ha ha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

it was nt this guy was it shue? :0 

[attachmentid=194980]


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what the parties at the night before-??


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 21 2005, 09:59 AM
> *what the parties at the night before-??
> [snapback]3301830[/snapback]​*



I was told the Pete's has been totally remodeled and updated if anyone tired of the Police fuccin wit em on the ave.......


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SeattlesFinest (Jun 13, 2005)

Must...keep...up.....top :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

2 weeks left... :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

its coming up quick......................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

They opened the ave up early this last weekend for cruising and it was packed!! Not as packed as when the lolo show is going on but it was bumper to bumper all night and the cops werent fucking with no one. Should be a good cruise the night before the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

any trying to hop night before?i'll bring a extra $100.00 for a street / show car if you want to pull-up.i'll may get serverd but get somthing started.street car only same kind of car only gets the money.i roll 4dr caddy 12batts four pumps got a $100.00 on it anyone?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 29 2005, 02:05 PM
> *any trying to hop night before?i'll bring a extra $100.00 for a street / show car if you want to pull-up.i'll may get serverd but get somthing started.street car only same kind of car only gets the money.i roll 4dr caddy 12batts four pumps got a $100.00 on it anyone?
> [snapback]3339829[/snapback]​*



:0 damn LIKE THAT?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

all 4 fun


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

caddy looking good... what up capone... see you in yaks homie....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 29 2005, 08:05 PM
> *any trying to hop night before?i'll bring a extra $100.00 for a street / show car if you want to pull-up.i'll may get serverd but get somthing started.street car only same kind of car only gets the money.i roll 4dr caddy 12batts four pumps got a $100.00 on it anyone?
> [snapback]3339829[/snapback]​*



THATS RIDER STYLE :biggrin: FROM PO  

LOOKN GOOD LIL T WAY TO DO IT


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

I got $100 on a single pump 94' fleetwood from lowcos 10 batteries no adex if he can make it to yak!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn i wish i could be there. make sure someone take alot of pics and post them please!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~BIG BOULEVARD~
WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> I got $100 on a single pump 94' fleetwood from lowcos 10 batteries no adex if he can make it to yak!
> [snapback]3343944[/snapback]​[/b]



:0 SOUNDS LIKE ITS LOCKED IN, AND ITS GOING DOWN AT THE STREET STARS DVD RELEASE PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE THE YAKIMA SHOW MORE INFO COMMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> I got $100 on a single pump 94' fleetwood from lowcos 10 batteries no adex if he can make it to yak!
> [snapback]3343944[/snapback]​[/b]


Hey Tooth!! There's the LOWCOS nice to hear from you...See ya in Yakima


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Where is the spot off the AVE, where the cops can't fuck with you? I heard that someone got a parking lot off the AVE, so we can hit a switch and not get fuck with.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 30 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Where is the spot off the AVE, where the cops can't fuck with you? I heard that someone got a parking lot off the AVE, so we can hit a switch and not get fuck with.
> [snapback]3345960[/snapback]​*



i have a spot on 1st street right by the ave for a DVD RELEASE PARTY im gonna have the night before and your more than welcome to hop there :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2005, 04:52 PM
> *i have a spot on 1st street right by the ave for a DVD RELEASE PARTY im gonna have the night before and your more than welcome to hop there :biggrin:
> [snapback]3346982[/snapback]​*



Oh Shit Nick trying to make a comeback....... :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

a little over a week too go!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2005, 04:52 PM
> *i have a spot on 1st street right by the ave for a DVD RELEASE PARTY im gonna have the night before and your more than welcome to hop there :biggrin:
> [snapback]3346982[/snapback]​*


What business parking lot, is it by the 7-11 and red apple?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll be at the cruise for sure... I don't know about the show yet.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jun 30 2005, 10:22 PM
> *What business parking lot, is it by the 7-11 and red apple?
> [snapback]3348779[/snapback]​*



no its on first street off of yakima ave more info soon :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2005, 08:05 AM
> *no its on first street off of yakima ave more info soon :biggrin:
> [snapback]3349867[/snapback]​*


Hi Big Poppa Nick... Can we come and play TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 1 2005, 08:09 AM
> *Hi Big Poppa Nick... Can we come and play TOO :biggrin:
> [snapback]3349879[/snapback]​*



yes mam :biggrin: im gonna ask the owner of the shop my friend today, but i know hell say yes, then ill post the spot :biggrin: see you there and i might bring the tweenkies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 30 2005, 06:09 PM
> *Oh Shit Nick trying to make a comeback....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3347484[/snapback]​*



:angry: TRYING? FOO I NEVER LEFT! THIS SHIT AINT PART TIME FOR ME, SEE YOU ON THE STREETS OF YAKIMA OG! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2005, 08:13 AM
> *yes mam :biggrin:  im gonna ask the owner of the shop my friend today, but i know hell say yes, then ill post the spot :biggrin:  see you there and i might bring the tweenkies :biggrin:
> [snapback]3349898[/snapback]​*



You better bring them, I already told the little mama don't make me do no house call on your ass!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2005, 09:15 AM
> *:angry:  TRYING? FOO I NEVER LEFT! THIS SHIT AINT PART TIME FOR ME, SEE YOU ON THE STREETS OF YAKIMA OG! :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3349905[/snapback]​*


Watch out you might see a resecrection of this if you keep talking like that :0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2005, 07:19 PM
> *Watch out you might see a resecrection of this if you keep talking like that :0
> [snapback]3352922[/snapback]​*


damn!!!!!! i remember that 64,from tha back in tha day,..dident it come out on some old ass young hog video roll'n on tha freeway??? nice ride!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 1 2005, 11:31 PM
> *damn!!!!!! i remember that 64,from tha back in tha day,..dident it come out on some old ass young hog video roll'n on tha freeway??? nice ride!!!
> [snapback]3353160[/snapback]​*


yes sir you see whos in the pics so you know whos car it is


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2005, 09:22 PM
> *yes sir you see whos in the pics so you know whos car it is
> [snapback]3353252[/snapback]​*


now it makes sents???? whats his name???tha anouncer at tha blvd avents???,..cool


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Watch out you might see a resecrection of this if you keep talking like that :0
> [snapback]3352922[/snapback]​*


Damn, thats nice.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 2 2005, 12:25 AM
> *now it makes sents???? whats his name???tha anouncer at tha blvd avents???,..cool
> [snapback]3353259[/snapback]​*


your telling me you dont know SCHUE aka 206ness on here


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

we might be there 2 in our 64 but our rearend came out and we replaced it with a posi-rear and now we cant lift it as high any suggestions to help us keep our rearend straight and not shift to the left and how high can we get with 8 batteries


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2005, 03:19 AM
> *Watch out you might see a resecrection of this if you keep talking like that :0
> [snapback]3352922[/snapback]​*



gangsta- now lets see some of nicks old rides


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> I got $100 on a single pump 94' fleetwood from lowcos 10 batteries no adex if he can make it to yak!
> [snapback]3343944[/snapback]​[/b]


as long as it ain't no piston pump you got a bet.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 29 2005, 04:09 PM
> *:0  damn LIKE THAT?
> [snapback]3339862[/snapback]​*


good pic nick


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its my new screen saver!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

7 days and seven nights...... :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

yep i cant wait!!!...


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

looking for the best hot spot in yakima during the cruise trying to start my own video any help will be appreciated


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

yes everyone knows og schue, and i know when he bringing the 4 back :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hey jus 4 more days until the showdown in the northwest and you know that boulevard will be there in full force. Can't wait to see what the cats bring to hop. see you all there


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 5 2005, 11:19 PM
> *hey jus 4 more days until the showdown in the northwest and you know that boulevard will be there in full force.  Can't wait to see what the cats bring to hop. see you all there
> [snapback]3369188[/snapback]​*


For real Brother...BIG BOULEVARD going to put it down....


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Can't wait only three more days until we leave to go to yakima. If every thing goes right a blvd. ent record will be broken! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jul 6 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Can't wait only three more days until we leave to go to yakima. If every thing goes right a blvd. ent record will be broken! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3370594[/snapback]​*



what class?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

anyone know how I can get ahold of whoever runs BLVD ent. ?


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

Whats up nick. Im not at liberty to disclose what class but, I can tell you we just got done doing a final test run and it dug up the pavement something viscious.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jul 6 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Whats up nick. Im not at liberty to disclose what class but, I can tell you we just got done doing a final test run and it dug up the pavement something viscious.
> [snapback]3372113[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :0 i wonder who this is? can you disclose that? :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE 503 COMING FOR SOMEONES ASS!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jul 6 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Whats up nick. Im not at liberty to disclose what class but, I can tell you we just got done doing a final test run and it dug up the pavement something viscious.
> [snapback]3372113[/snapback]​*



IS THIS JENDAS NEW KID, WITH THE BLACK AND SILVER SINGLE PUMP?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2005, 04:30 PM
> *IS THIS JENDAS NEW KID, WITH THE BLACK AND SILVER SINGLE PUMP?
> [snapback]3372703[/snapback]​*


NOPE!! Not us.. His screen name is 1sikMC


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I think I know who it is!! Who else uses Bumper in there name from the 503..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE IT BRO- CANT WAIT TOO SEE IT LAUNCH!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jul 6 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Whats up nick. Im not at liberty to disclose what class but, I can tell you we just got done doing a final test run and it dug up the pavement something viscious.
> [snapback]3372113[/snapback]​*



I JUST GOT A CALL FROM ONE OF MY STREET STAR RIDERS OUT OF PORTLAND, AND HE SAID HE WANTS TO SEE YOU SAT BEFORE THE SHOW :0 ALL FRIENDLY BUT BRING SOME MONEY, ITS REALLY GOING DOWN LIKE A PROM DRESS SINGLE PUMP........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

almost there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 01:03 PM
> *anyone know how I can get ahold of whoever runs BLVD ent. ?
> [snapback]3371382[/snapback]​*


[email protected]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREET STARS DVD SATURDAY NIGHT SPOT IS 501 S FIRST STREET 5 BLOCKS SOUTH OF YAKIMA AVE "THE TIRE RAK" BEST DEALS ON RIMS AND TIRE IN THE WHOLE NW!



EVERY YEAR ALOT OF RIDERS GET SWITCH TICKETS ON YAKIMA AVE, SO ILL BE DOWN THE STREET WERE YOU CAN ACT UP ALL YOU WANT IN THE PARKING LOT AND CRUISE ALL UP AND DOWN 1ST STREET......

DJ BOTH PLAYIN MUSIC & FREE BBQ "CARNE ASADA" TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO ARE STREET RIDING THAT NIGHT, MAYBE EVEN MY HOMEBOY TONE WILL DRIVE THE CUTLASS THEN :biggrin: :biggrin: BBQ STARTS AT 7PM

SEE YOU THERE, PEACE, AND PLEASE NO GANGSTERS THIS TIME THE OWNERS ARE COPS, BUT THERE COOL WITH THE STREET STARS:biggrin: :biggrin: 

PEACE............


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2005, 10:36 PM
> *STREET STARS DVD SATURDAY NIGHT SPOT IS 501 S FIRST STREET 5 BLOCKS SOUTH OF YAKIMA AVE "THE TIRE RAK" BEST DEALS ON RIMS AND TIRE IN THE WHOLE NW!
> EVERY YEAR ALOT OF RIDERS GET SWITCH TICKETS ON YAKIMA AVE, SO ILL BE DOWN THE STREET WERE YOU CAN ACT UP ALL YOU WANT IN THE PARKING LOT AND CRUISE ALL UP AND DOWN 1ST STREET......
> FREE BBQ "CARNE ASADA" TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO ARE STREET RIDING THAT NIGHT, MAYBE EVEN MY HOMEBOY TONE WILL DRIVE THE CUTLASS THEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


sounds good.. we be right up the block homie.. after hours..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 6 2005, 10:39 PM
> *sounds good.. we be right up the block homie..  after hours..
> [snapback]3374383[/snapback]​*



YA I THINK 1ST STREET IS A BETTER SPOT TO CRUISE ANYWAY IT A BIGGER STREET AND LESS COPS


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 11:26 PM
> *[email protected]
> [snapback]3374332[/snapback]​*



are you for real? is that the email for Garret (how ever you spell it) is he affiliated with OG Rider?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah 1st is better, we will be at twotyme shop.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 10:42 PM
> *are you for real? is that the email for Garret (how ever you spell it) is he affiliated with OG Rider?
> [snapback]3374396[/snapback]​*



NO, HE IS A OG RIDER.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 6 2005, 10:42 PM
> *yeah 1st is better, we will be at twotyme shop.
> [snapback]3374397[/snapback]​*



MAKE SURE CONTAGIOUS COMES GET SOME OF THIS ASADA BEFORE ITS GONE


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 11:42 PM
> *are you for real? is that the email for Garret (how ever you spell it) is he affiliated with OG Rider?
> [snapback]3374396[/snapback]​*


no affiliation there....Garret is CEO of BLVD entainment


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2005, 11:43 PM
> *NO, HE IS A OG RIDER.....
> [snapback]3374399[/snapback]​*


Nick is an OG RIDER flunkie :biggrin:

And he comes to Seattle and don't even call a brotha...i thought he was gunna help me wash my shit??????


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sounds good homie, come get some asada at jakes shop too.. we bbq before the cruise at jakes tinting..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Nick is an OG RIDER flunkie :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374419[/snapback]​*



SCHUE IS A CARNE ASADA JUNKIE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Nick is an OG RIDER flunkie :biggrin:
> 
> And he comes to Seattle and don't even call a brotha...i thought he was gunna help me wash my shit??????
> [snapback]3374419[/snapback]​*



IS WAS IN AND OUT HOMEBOY, BUT IF I WOULD HAVE KNOW WE WAS RIDIN THE 64 I WOULD HAVE STAYED THE NIGHT, AND SCRUBBED THE WHITE WALLS OG!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Nick is an OG RIDER flunkie :biggrin:
> 
> And he comes to Seattle and don't even call a brotha...i thought he was gunna help me wash my shit??????
> [snapback]3374419[/snapback]​*


Guess it'll have to wait for another few months :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Guess it'll have to wait for another few months :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374429[/snapback]​*


Just like SS VolII :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 11:44 PM
> *no affiliation there....Garret is CEO of BLVD entainment
> [snapback]3374406[/snapback]​*


ok so that is the email for the right kat then?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2005, 11:06 PM
> *I JUST GOT A CALL FROM ONE OF MY STREET STAR RIDERS OUT OF PORTLAND, AND HE SAID HE WANTS TO SEE YOU SAT BEFORE THE SHOW  :0  ALL FRIENDLY BUT BRING SOME MONEY, ITS REALLY GOING DOWN LIKE A PROM DRESS SINGLE PUMP........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374257[/snapback]​*


Word is there gunna be couple of surprises in Yak...and they aren't all from PO or StreetsStars secret sorrity.....????.....????


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 11:52 PM
> *ok so that is the email for the right kat then?
> [snapback]3374441[/snapback]​*


You got a PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 6 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Word is there gunna be couple of surprises in Yak...and they aren't all from PO or StreetsStars secret sorrity.....????.....????
> [snapback]3374448[/snapback]​*



but i do know bout them all, and i mean all even the ones you dont think i know about :biggrin: its going down OGSCHUE, BUT BE ON THE MIC NO MORE RAPPERS TALKING BOUT ERIC DOO IS DOIN 70 WHEN HE WAS ONLY DOIN 35 :biggrin: AND I HAVE A WIRLESS MIC FOR YOU SAT NIGHT AT MY SPOT FROM OUR OWN DJ BOTH, BUT NO RAPPERS


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 12:00 AM
> *but i do know bout them all, and i mean all even the ones you dont think i know about :biggrin:  its going down OGSCHUE, BUT BE ON THE MIC NO MORE RAPPERS TALKING BOUT ERIC DOO IS DOIN 70 WHEN HE WAS ONLY DOIN 35 :biggrin:  AND I HAVE A WIRLESS MIC FOR YOU SAT NIGHT AT MY SPOT FROM OUR OWN DJ BOTH, BUT NO RAPPERS
> [snapback]3374461[/snapback]​*



I gotta curfew on Sat night...gotta be home before the streetlights come-on...  :angry: 

I don't know what you know..But I know theres more to know than what you think you might know...Ya know....But ya never know????


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

''Somerstyle'' i like your flow in your signature but you need practice..lol and when you say your daddy's name its CADILLAC ROYALTY, well... Augestin (or how ever you spell it) well .. Mr Pink Drama...... you wanna talk about my car?..lol i'd take offence to that but... wheres yours? oh yea that primered project for sell in classifieds.., ..sad thing is i've never done anything to you or said anything that was a lye about you, i've tried to be nice i even helped you with your car last year days before the yak show i helped fiderglass the headlight trim rings and went to the fabric store lookin for matrial to cover your floor cuz you didn't have carpet in your regal. i did it to help you out so you could make it to the show, so i dunno how u think im hating, you got shit twisted its not my fault your mad at me when you were prez of the club you asked if i could step up and do any better and i said yes, thats your bad you gave up your spot, being the prez means nothing to me i was just tired of being part of a joke car club that had no repect cuz we never did anything, you gave up the club, then said we kicked you out after we told you how many times that we didn't, and we invited you to how many meetings? and you never showed u said before u wanted back in the club, but then we hear otherwise? look i dont care what you have against me, u say i have no respect , that i think im the shit and i act like im Contagious 509 ( sorry if i misspelled it), the same club u think thats hitting you up, , your words not mine. are you mad cuz of what i said about your bike? i gave you props on the bike all i asked is why did you paint your son's bike pink ... it was just a question and if it hurt you that bad i apoligize, its none of my bizz, ever since i joined this club its been a soap opera, do i care what anybody in my club says? if they cant tell me to my face thats there prob, just like you i hear all this talk about you hating on me i dont know what i did or could give a damn , but instead of ratting to other people bumpin your gums be a man and tell it to my face and we'll talk about it , anybody that knows me or anybody at the show wants they can come up and meet me and see how i am. im the last person to hate or talk shit unless attacked, i dont see the reason for this but like i said Mr Pink Drama u know how to reach me and when u feel like you have the balls to come to me and talk this out ,hit me up untill then keep my name outta your mouth along with all the rumors.... 

Sammie...

sorry for fuckin up the thread .. everybody ready for the show?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OMG LOL, YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY AS FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## 94bigbodylac (Jun 10, 2002)

should go to the show unless i'm in a hospital so whats going on for Sat in the day time before the cruzin???


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

..lol yea drama sux..lol cant we all just get along or shut the fuck up yanno?..lol :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2005, 11:36 PM
> *STREET STARS DVD SATURDAY NIGHT SPOT IS 501 S FIRST STREET 5 BLOCKS SOUTH OF YAKIMA AVE "THE TIRE RAK" BEST DEALS ON RIMS AND TIRE IN THE WHOLE NW!
> EVERY YEAR ALOT OF RIDERS GET SWITCH TICKETS ON YAKIMA AVE, SO ILL BE DOWN THE STREET WERE YOU CAN ACT UP ALL YOU WANT IN THE PARKING LOT AND CRUISE ALL UP AND DOWN 1ST STREET......
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE FOR SOME ASADA FOR SURE YOU KNOW THAT YOU BETTER HAVE MOMS COOKING IT THOUGH CAUSE SHE MAKE THAT SHIT TASTE GOOD BUT ILL TRADE IN MY ASADA FOR A STREETSTARS VOLUME 2 :biggrin: AS FOR MY CUTLASS IM NOT BRINGING THAT PICE OF SHIT FUCK THAT CAR ITS HOLY NOW I HAD TO TEST OUT MY NEW TOYS I GOT ON THE WAY TO PORTLAND LAST WEEK ON IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2005, 03:05 AM
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SOME ASADA FOR SURE YOU KNOW THAT YOU BETTER HAVE MOMS COOKING IT THOUGH CAUSE SHE MAKE THAT SHIT TASTE GOOD BUT ILL TRADE IN MY ASADA FOR A STREETSTARS VOLUME 2 :biggrin: AS FOR MY CUTLASS IM NOT BRINGING THAT PICE OF SHIT FUCK THAT CAR ITS HOLY NOW I HAD TO TEST OUT MY NEW TOYS I GOT ON THE WAY TO PORTLAND LAST WEEK ON IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3374740[/snapback]​*



i mite have to stop by and check this out if yall dont mind, finally meet more NW riders..


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2005, 02:05 AM
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SOME ASADA FOR SURE YOU KNOW THAT YOU BETTER HAVE MOMS COOKING IT THOUGH CAUSE SHE MAKE THAT SHIT TASTE GOOD BUT ILL TRADE IN MY ASADA FOR A STREETSTARS VOLUME 2 :biggrin: AS FOR MY CUTLASS IM NOT BRINGING THAT PICE OF SHIT FUCK THAT CAR ITS HOLY NOW I HAD TO TEST OUT MY NEW TOYS I GOT ON THE WAY TO PORTLAND LAST WEEK ON IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3374740[/snapback]​*



BIG NICK REMEMBER BBQ AT MY AUNT SAMS HOUSE EARLIER THEN TO YOURS, TONE DON'T GET SCARED NOW!! BRING THAT CAR OUT.
WE WILL BE IN YAKTOWN FRIDAY NIGHT, KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR DAWGS!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn all this shit going down before the show.. should be a good weekend..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

53 hours and we will be rolling into YAK town....Yep thats right I'm counting the hours down... It's going to be fun and can't wait to see everybody, we miss all of you, really we do  

THE JENDA'S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jul 7 2005, 01:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me so you can stop at my house before you hit yakima...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Jul 7 2005, 07:18 AM
> *BIG NICK REMEMBER BBQ AT MY AUNT SAMS HOUSE EARLIER THEN TO YOURS, TONE DON'T GET SCARED NOW!! BRING THAT CAR OUT.
> WE WILL BE IN YAKTOWN FRIDAY NIGHT, KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR DAWGS!!
> [snapback]3374981[/snapback]​*


YOU SHUSH UP AND WORRY ABOUT SELLING RAGEDY SEVEN WE WONT TALK ABOUT MY TARGET PRACTICE HUNK OF SHIT CAR


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 09:19 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS SOOOOO FUNNY CAUSE I KNOW YOU WOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOLOLOL, but you better not have :angry:   OH THE CAR IS DONE FOR IT WENT NIGHT NIGHT
> come see us, everyones welcome...
> ILL BE THERE PAN FACE, CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU DOG!!! SO YOU GUYS CAN SPOON AGAIN LIKE IN VEGAS HA HA HA  :0
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ITS GETTING HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE OUT HERE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

YOULL SEE WHAT I MEAN, 2 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 01:09 PM
> *ITS GETTING HOTTER THAN FISH GREASE OUT HERE :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> YOULL SEE WHAT I MEAN, 2 DAYS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3376890[/snapback]​*


how hot is it going to be out there? Is ****** going to melt on site?


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

i was thinking the same on your rhymes lol when i mention you from here on out i think ru-paul suits you better lol
anyways you could have called me as easy so i guess you didnt man up as much as you say cause we could've squahed this along time ago but when you keep talking shit about my sons bike thats not cool so dont play the role 
so anyways im not gonna point out all the pussy shit im gonna let it ride like you said im easy to get a hold of and so am i 
so fuk it 
ill see every one at the show :biggrin: :biggrin: i just figure it's that time of the year and why not have shit talking on here it wouldn't be right considering that it happens every year lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jul 7 2005, 03:38 PM
> *i was thinking the same on your rhymes lol when i mention you from here on out i think ru-paul suits you better lol
> anyways you could have called me as easy  so i guess you didnt man up as much as you say cause we could've squahed this along time ago but when you keep talking shit about my sons bike thats not cool so dont play the role
> so anyways im not gonna point out all the pussy shit im gonna let it ride like you said im easy to get a hold of and so am i
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> , that i think im the shit and i act like im Contagious 509 ( sorry if i misspelled it),
> 
> :dunno: can u explain this..


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> > , that i think im the shit and i act like im Contagious 509 ( sorry if i misspelled it),
> >
> > :dunno: can u explain this..
> > [snapback]3378257[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 7 2005, 06:20 PM
> *pm me if your interested....
> [snapback]3378776[/snapback]​*



all of a suden this becomes a private mater, lol lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 06:28 PM
> *all of a suden this becomes a private mater, lol lol
> [snapback]3378804[/snapback]​*



Thank you!!! Silly brat kids!! Looks like MOM is going to have to come to YAKIMA and spank them.. :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 7 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Thank you!!! Silly brat kids!! Looks like MOM is going to have to come to YAKIMA and spank them.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3378831[/snapback]​*




mom he started it ::sticks out tongue::::....lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 7 2005, 06:41 PM
> *mom he started it ::sticks out tongue::::....lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3378847[/snapback]​*


You crazy Fool... Can't wait to see all of you it's been to long ya know...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jul 7 2005, 05:38 PM
> *i was thinking the same on your rhymes lol when i mention you from here on out i think ru-paul suits you better lol
> anyways you could have called me as easy  so i guess you didnt man up as much as you say cause we could've squahed this along time ago but when you keep talking shit about my sons bike thats not cool so dont play the role
> so anyways im not gonna point out all the pussy shit im gonna let it ride like you said im easy to get a hold of and so am i
> ...



me ru pall? maybe you should get your eyes fixed blinky, from now on your Pink Drama, i aint hatin on your son i could give a damn about him, this is between me and you, you wanna play the hate game i can do it to, i hear all these stories of you talkin shit about me, and the club, the same club you used to be apart of. im asking if you gonna hate give me a reason ,ever since i became prez you been acting shady like a baby that got his candy tookin away, i've called you so many times inviting you to club meetings and you never show, your 2 faced smile in peeps face and talk shit behind there backs i've seen you do it , im tellin you so everbody can see if you have a problem with me tell me not the world i'll be the bigger man, post your number so we can handle this , yea its that time again just like last year maybe this time you'll hold your ground and be real...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 7 2005, 08:48 PM
> *You crazy Fool... Can't wait to see all of you it's been to long ya know...
> [snapback]3378870[/snapback]​*



yea sorry for the fightin, im just tired of the drama, yea it'd be kool to finally meet you guys


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 08:28 PM
> *all of a suden this becomes a private mater, lol lol
> [snapback]3378804[/snapback]​*



naw its private about that, if he wants to know he'll pm me


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey i aint in this soap opera just was wondering why are club was mentioned.. how u doin brandy, cant wait to see candy hopper again, u guys bringing the same three u had in chehalis? damn its getting close and im here at the shop trying to get a cutty painted candy bye sat.. pushing for time.. hope u all like the smell of fresh paint.. :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 7 2005, 05:55 PM
> *hey i aint in this soap opera just was wondering why are club was mentioned.. how u doin brandy, cant wait to see candy hopper again, u guys bringing the same three u had in chehalis? damn its getting close and im here at the shop trying to get a cutty painted candy bye sat.. pushing for time.. hope u all like the smell of fresh paint.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379154[/snapback]​*


alwayz luv the smell of fresh kandy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 7 2005, 08:16 PM
> *alwayz luv the smell of fresh kandy!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379261[/snapback]​*


u know this...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hey grapevine how many u batteries ur ride got?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 7 2005, 10:31 PM
> *hey grapevine how many u batteries ur ride got?
> [snapback]3380066[/snapback]​*



the purple one was sold  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2005, 11:35 PM
> *the purple one was sold   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3380087[/snapback]​*


if ur up this late on the puter you must be editing still


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 7 2005, 08:31 PM
> *hey grapevine how many u batteries ur ride got?
> [snapback]3380066[/snapback]​*


it had 10 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wat u got now and y would u sell it dat shit was nice


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *wat u got now and y would u sell it dat shit was nice
> [snapback]3380267[/snapback]​*


thanks,..sold it like 4 mounths ago,got another 78 cutty,gonna be sick!!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

Come on y'all let's take a ride 
don't you say shit just get inside 
It's time to take your ass on another kind of trip 
coz you can't have the hop if you don't have the that switch
grab your ride with the extra bitch and, 
close your eyes and hit the switch 
We're going to a place where everybody kick it 
kick it, kick it, yeah... that's the ticket 
ain't no bloodin', ain't no cripin' 
ain't no punk-ass *****'s set trippin' 
everybody's got a stack and it ain't no crack 
and it really don't matter if you're white or black, I 
wanna take you there like the Staple Singers 
put something in the tank and I know that I can bring ya 
If you can't take the heat get yo' ass out the kitchen 
we're on a mission 
YaK town


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 8 2005, 12:16 AM
> *Come on y'all let's take a ride
> don't you say shit just get inside
> It's time to take your ass on another kind of trip
> ...


Good song!!! Like how you put in YAK town... And here's mine,kinda old school but what the hell, just having some fun>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I FEEL GOOD LIKE I KNEW I WOULD, I FEEL GOOD CAUSE I GOT SOME FAMILY THAT HAS MY BACK, I FEEL GOOD LIKE I KNEW I WOULD............................. :biggrin: 

I know to much COFFEE this morning!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 8 2005, 10:02 AM
> *
> I know to much COFFEE this morning!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3381431[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 7 2005, 09:00 PM
> *me ru pall? maybe you should get  your eyes fixed blinky, from now on your Pink Drama, i aint hatin on your son i could give a damn about him,  this is between me and you,  you wanna play the hate game i can do it to, i hear all these stories of you talkin shit about me, and  the club,  the same club you used to be apart of. im asking if you gonna hate give me a reason ,ever since i became prez you been acting shady like a baby that got his candy tookin away, i've called you so many times inviting you to club meetings  and you never show,  your 2 faced smile in peeps face and talk shit behind there backs i've seen you do it , im tellin you  so everbody can see if you have a problem with me tell me not the world  i'll be the bigger man, post your number so we can handle this ,  yea its that time again just like last year  maybe this time you'll hold your ground and be real...
> [snapback]3378919[/snapback]​*


then why you pick it but anyways your as two faced as the rest of them aint nobody take nothing from me i gave to you guys cause you guys were talking shit behind my back so i figured why not do the same and for standing my ground i always have but it hard to stand your ground when in your catergory theres only like three cars and if standing your ground is third place then you standards are low cause you talk like your on top of the world club meetings u never invited me quit fronting like your the neicest guy in the world so anyways you'll see whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jul 8 2005, 02:05 PM
> *then why you pick it but anyways your as two faced as the rest of them aint nobody take nothing from me i gave to you guys cause you guys were talking shit behind my back so i figured why not do the same and for standing my ground i always have but it hard to stand your ground when in your catergory theres only like three cars and if standing your ground is third place then you standards are low cause you talk like your on top of the world club meetings u never invited me quit fronting like your the neicest guy in the world so anyways you'll see whats up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3382757[/snapback]​*



lets make a list since u cant understand to well

1, imma tell you for the 110 time we never said shit just that u were actin shaddy and we heard you running your moulth

2,if there were 3 cars then why was there 3 divisions for my class that means..3 diff 1-3rd places.. so 3 cars got all those trophies?..lol


3, 3rd place is alot better then you've ever placed with your car and i had stock paint and bolt ons..lol u had juice,k/o's,interior,paint and u still didn't win shit so dont act like your shit dont stink...

4,i dont act like im on the world, everybody knows how u are and im not gonna take your cry baby shit

5, we've invited you to so many meetings, i call u so many times, hell another member even invited you to the last one and you' never showed i'll do it again
you are welcomed to come to our next meeting its the first sunday of next month (Aug 7) at 5:30pm at jeffs. 

6, dont im me actin hard E-thugin makin threats like i dont know where you live 

if you cant take the heat dont play with fire, we made the deal you stop the shit talkin and i will gladly stop too cuz shit like this makes lowriding not fun 
ITS OVER.............. see everybody at the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

so everybody got there shit clean for this weekend??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

See u guys there leaving in about 30 minutes


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2005, 01:25 PM
> *See u guys there leaving in about 30 minutes
> [snapback]3383208[/snapback]​*


have a good trip tony..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

what street does everyone cruise i forgot tha name of the street?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 8 2005, 01:28 PM
> *what street does everyone cruise i forgot tha name of the street?
> [snapback]3383242[/snapback]​*


yakima ave.. and 1st street after the cruise


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Yakima is waiting for the riders!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

rain rain go, away come again Monday..lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I BEEN GETTING CALLS ALL DAY AND, BRING THE PEPTO CAUSE ITS GONNA BE SICK OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

leaving early tomorrow morning.like celly cell song says *"it going down "*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WHATS UP YAKIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! I just got the flyers for THE GLADIATOR SHOW...Will be bringing all 5000 of them with me..They look sweet.

SEE you all tommorow gotta pack up..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

for any riders coming to town tonite there will be cruising..


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

everybody have a safe trip up, 
i hope i can get some sleep tonight, 
because i know there wont be much sleepin tomorrow night :biggrin:


----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

yall save some miner burgers for a brotha.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

its on!!!!!!!!!!rollerz only will be out saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  see you all here


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 8 2005, 10:27 PM
> *its on!!!!!!!!!!rollerz only will be out saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  see you all here
> [snapback]3385650[/snapback]​*



SEE YOU TOMARROW, HOMEBOY-STREET STAR !


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry I cant make it out there tomorrow but I hope yall get a great turn out and Ill see ya at the LRM Pre-Party


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

so lets see some pictures of ths show. :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: this was a great show!!!!!! tha north west is put'n it down ,big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats to all tha winners!!!!!!!local pride,contagous509,lowco's,blvd cc,showtime,royal image,all tha big doggs,...can't wait to do it again next year!!! see you all in portland lrm show!!!!! :biggrin: rollerz only put'n it down ''tha new yakima valley chapter''!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

wheres the cruise and party pics from the night before


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 10 2005, 06:55 PM
> *wheres the cruise and party pics from the night before
> [snapback]3392917[/snapback]​*


i for got my camra at my girls house   i'll post pics monday


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

nice pics!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

and im to f'ing tired to post any..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## tymiles24 (May 26, 2005)

just touchdown in the 253, the show was off the meat hook.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

It was crackin at the Red Lion hotel. A lot of stuff happen there night before the show. Some of the homie drank to much, but it was cool. Where are the pics from the hotel?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Nic pics, that ss is tight! Looks like the show was cracking, post more pics, please post some pics of the hop!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 11 2005, 07:04 AM
> *Nic pics, that ss is tight! Looks like the show was cracking, post more pics, please post some pics of the hop!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3394315[/snapback]​*


ill post more pics when i get off work.. :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 11 2005, 09:15 AM
> *ill post more pics when i get off work.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3394362[/snapback]​*


I look forward to seeing them! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i have more pics. will post later..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

NOBODY GOT PICS FROM THE CRUISE THE NIGHT BEFORE?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 11 2005, 01:14 PM
> *NOBODY GOT PICS FROM THE CRUISE THE NIGHT BEFORE?
> [snapback]3396334[/snapback]​*


i have some but there kinda dark.. some are good though will try to post them later..


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 11 2005, 04:06 PM
> *i have some but there kinda dark.. some are good though will try to post them later..
> [snapback]3396670[/snapback]​*


MORE!! LOL 
KEWL PIC'S 
DIDN'T HAVE THE $$$ TO GO. :tears: 
I SEE SOME OF WHATS IN STORE FOR PORTLAND. :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Where are the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

any chipping pics???


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

was i the only one taking pics?? i could have sworn there were others peeps taking pics.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Damn, I am in love with that monte ls :cheesy: . Shit, I know someone took more pics, like maybe big nick or usopx. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 12 2005, 08:11 AM
> *Damn, I am in love with that monte ls :cheesy: . Shit, I know someone took  more pics, like maybe big nick or usopx. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400131[/snapback]​*



MY PICS ARE COMMING UP IN A FEW MINUTES :biggrin: WHAT MONTE GIRL?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2005, 10:15 AM
> *MY PICS ARE COMMING UP IN A FEW MINUTES :biggrin:  WHAT MONTE GIRL?
> [snapback]3400163[/snapback]​*


Its a few pics up, its a purple color. It is tight ass fuck, but of course I love monte ls's. Shit, when in the hell am I gonna find one.  I am waiting to see them pics boo. Please tell me you got some pics of some hopping!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 12 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Its a few pics up, its a purple color. It  is tight ass fuck, but of course I love monte ls's. Shit, when in the hell am I gonna find one.   I am waiting to see them pics boo. Please  tell me you got some pics of some hopping!
> [snapback]3400191[/snapback]​*



*I HAVE PICS OF ALL MY RIDERS HOPPING THERE ASS OFF, GIVE ME A SEC.....* :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I HAVE PICS OF ALL MY RIDERS HOPPING THERE ASS OFF, GIVE ME A SEC.....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400245[/snapback]​*


I want to see some back bumper action! :biggrin: Ok, I will wait, but I cant wait too long, a female might just go crazy just off of the anticipation.  























jk, nah take ya time.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Contagious 509 put it down like no other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congrats to all the winners and all the riders just for comming putting it down for all the lowriders! :thumbsup: 
see you all at the next one!


----------



## BUTTRFIGERZ (Jul 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTRFIGERZ (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTRFIGERZ_@Jul 12 2005, 10:30 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3400696[/snapback]​*


"IF YOU NEED A ***** TO HIT UR SWITCH"

TELL EM SCHUE

"THEN YOU NEED A ***** TO HIT UR ....."


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREET STARS BLVD. ENT. SHOW PICS CLICK HERE >>>>> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=121325&pid=3400862&st=980&#entry3400862\' target=\'_blank\'>STREET STARS</a>


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 12 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Its a few pics up, its a purple color. It  is tight ass fuck, but of course I love monte ls's. Shit, when in the hell am I gonna find one.   I am waiting to see them pics boo. Please  tell me you got some pics of some hopping!
> [snapback]3400191[/snapback]​*



Kevins


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 12 2005, 12:11 PM
> *Kevins
> [snapback]3400905[/snapback]​*


Well, I dont know Kevin, but you can tell him he gots nice azz monte and when he is ready to sell it stocked or juiced, to hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice pics Nick, now post some more. :biggrin: Please


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 12 2005, 09:20 AM
> *Contagious 509 put it down like no other!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congrats to all the winners and all the riders just for comming putting it down for all the lowriders! :thumbsup:
> see you all at the next one!
> [snapback]3400635[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: We was doin it big in the 509, much respect for all the out of towners who made it down this weekend, not sure if u all heard but there was a shooting on the ave saturday, one girl was shot in the arm...  messed up shit.. but it was still a good cruise.. :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 12 2005, 12:52 PM
> *:biggrin:  We was doin it big in the 509, much respect for all the out of towners who made it down this weekend, not sure if u all heard but there was a shooting on the ave saturday, one girl was shot in the arm...    messed up shit.. but it was still a good cruise.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3401071[/snapback]​*


What, are you serious, foos getting out of hand, damn man, why peeps got to be like that. Oh well, keep riding alive, :biggrin: shit that should only make ya stronger, ya dig. Hope da female is alright. Any pics of the cruise?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 12 2005, 10:59 AM
> *What, are you serious, foos getting out of hand, damn man,  why peeps got to be like that. Oh well, keep riding alive, :biggrin:  shit that  should  only make ya stronger, ya dig. Hope da female is alright. Any pics of the cruise?
> [snapback]3401104[/snapback]​*


Wasn't lowriders, here's the scoop..Stupid shit

http://www.kndo.com/news/article.src?ID=34826&V=Local News&Type


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 12 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Wasn't lowriders, here's the scoop..Stupid shit
> 
> http://www.kndo.com/news/article.src?ID=34826&V=Local News&Type
> [snapback]3401275[/snapback]​*


Thats koo, at least the city aint bashin the riders for the incident. That is koo Yak standed by their decsion to continue the crusie, the girl was only 15.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i had a blast at the show alot of nice rides, was nice meeting you Tymiles24, congrates placing with tha regal junior, blvd was lookin good, steve i finally got a chance to check out your bomba, brian nice placing , robert, hugo congrates placing yall and the group repped Rollerz Only big time. much love and respect to everybody who placed and came to the show. its my last for a while, the Cadillac Royalty lac went out in glory takin 1st. i hope to see everbody at all the shows when the make over is done!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Whats up with the glass house takin 2nd to the lincoln?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 13 2005, 02:04 AM
> *Whats up with the glass house takin 2nd to the lincoln?
> [snapback]3405596[/snapback]​*



post pics


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2005, 08:13 AM
> *post pics
> [snapback]3406365[/snapback]​*


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 16 2005, 02:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure they where both classed together cause from the pics the Linc should have been in amercian luxury street and the glasshouse should be 70's mild....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah man... my homie has the glass house... and he took second to that lincoln.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

i checked and that linclon was in american luxury


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NewFriendsCC_@Jul 16 2005, 04:59 AM
> *Yeah man... my homie has the glass house... and he took second to that lincoln.
> [snapback]3420755[/snapback]​*


YOUR HOMIE TOOK 2ND IN 70 MILD AND I TOOK 1ST IN 70 MILD


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 13 2005, 01:36 AM
> *i had a blast at the show alot of nice rides, was nice meeting you Tymiles24, congrates placing with tha regal junior, blvd  was lookin good, steve i finally got a chance to check out your bomba,  brian nice placing , robert, hugo congrates placing yall  and the group repped Rollerz Only big time. much love and respect to everybody who placed  and came to the show. its my last for a while, the Cadillac Royalty lac went out in glory takin 1st. i hope to see everbody at all the shows when the make over is done!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3405451[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props hommie, congradulations on the trophy. The bomb took secound so i was very happy :biggrin: 

Congrats to all the contagious509 hommies, my hommie who took first with the sick ass 51 at your first show, Hugo, Rob , Ray and the restof rollerz only, and the sick ass nissan i could never beat, UCE, royal image, BigNick, Showtime, Big tone the cutty looked good in the pit see everyone in Portland.................


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jul 16 2005, 08:22 PM
> *YOUR HOMIE TOOK 2ND IN 70 MILD AND I TOOK 1ST IN 70 MILD
> [snapback]3423946[/snapback]​*


I was told it was that lincoln... my bad man.


----------

